# REAR SPEAKERS



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok.. as all of you know we have 6 1/2's on the back shelf of our cars.. i recently took out the system from my car.. because i need the trunk space and just kinda getting tired of the whole system thing.. but i still want some good sounds coming from my car.. im not an expert with speakers.. but i was thinking of installing 6 x 9s in the back.... for all you audio people out there.. would it be worth it.. as far as sound to do this.. and would it be possible to actually install them back there


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

You should put this in the audio section.
You could get them to fit though, they would produce different sound so depends on what your looking for. I cut holes in the deck and mounted the grills on top.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

how much work would it b to cut space for 6x9's ? and what are the chances that they dont stick out like soar thumbs ? 
if u r doing it wouldnt u have pretty bad vibrations from the metal on speaker connection (vibration) , would putting rubber seals around where you cut help reduce vibrations?
Has anyone converted the footwells of their B14 and put 6/9's down there with plexiglass shields over em ?
like on the floor with a thin box , shield on top , then carpet , possible wires running out of the top of the "box" to an amp under each seat? suggestions ?


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

This probably isnt the place for audio, but since its here.

There are other options besides 6x9s. You might want to build a backing board and put a small mono block amp, with a single free air 10" Speaker and mount it up against the seats. Or if you have some skills (I have seen it done), you could mount it in the center of your rear deck. If you dont want to run a lot of wires, like rca cables, you can use a line level converter tapped into one of your rear deck speaker wires, allowing you to hook up a amp strait from there. Of course you will neet to find power but for small amps you could pull that from a 14 or 16 gauge power source. Of course its best to run at least a power lead and the remote. Just my two cents.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I would stay away from 6*9's, a lot of work to make em fit, when they really are not better (and usually worse) than 6.5" BTW, the openings are actually 6.75". Have a looky at crutchfield to see what you have to work with for fit..


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> I would stay away from 6*9's, a lot of work to make em fit, when they really are not better (and usually worse) than 6.5" BTW, the openings are actually 6.75". Have a looky at crutchfield to see what you have to work with for fit..


WERD, "by 9s" will NOT give you better reproduction when compared to some 6.5" coaxes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I added some Pioneer 6x9s to my rear deck. I bought them because I thought they would fit. I used foam rubber around the edges because at the time I didn't have a dremel. I put the deck cover back on (it's only slightly raised) and all has been well for about 8 months now.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I put 6x9's to replace my 6 1/2's in the rear deck.I experienced rattling when playing loud.I added insulation to the bottom of the rear deck, where the deck meets the metal and re-tightened all screws. It sounds better now.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

By the way, i had to do some metal cutting to fit them flush.If you dont want to cut the metal, you have to get spacers for them.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

wouldn't it be better to just not have rear speakers at all?


----------

